# Harley Quinn costume



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Thought you might like to see some pictures of my grandaughter in her Harley Quinn costume. She is a real ham. She is in acting school so she likes to ham it up every year.


















And Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

make a giant mallet and youre good to go!!


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

*This is Riley my wonder Schnauzer. He has a cowboy hat on his head with a cowboy*


----------



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

Good idea. about the mallett I'll have to tell her that.


----------

